# More Meat



## Flint Arrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Here is another doe taken with my osage bow and cane arrow with Texas flint point. I am happy just putting meat on the fire with my weapon of choice and I get very excited watching a doe come in for the shot. I have passed up several small bucks which were in my kill zone but we do not shoot these deer. I would take a small buck if it was allowed because of the weapon I use and you do not get a deer to line up for the meat locker shot very often. But I am happy shooting does and they are the best eating. I have some other places I hunt where I can take a small buck but as you know they do not offer a shot in these areas. It seems like they know! I am not at all crazy over antler but it is nice to see a big buck once in a while....maybe one will stray my way another day.


----------



## bear claw (Nov 20, 2016)

Awesome. Congrats on more table fare.


----------



## shotgunhales (Nov 20, 2016)

awesome. very impressive!


----------



## Duff (Nov 20, 2016)

Respect. Nothing but respect from here. That is flipping awesome!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2016)

Congrats! Has to be very satisfying to take game that way!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2016)

Good hunting, Thad, for both you and Brian.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 21, 2016)

great kill Sir ...


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 21, 2016)

Good hunting. But I find that if the deer is handled OK then the bucks taste as good as the does.

1-field dress as soon as possible
2-hang the deer up in the field and open the chest cavity and let the deer cool completely (except when it's hot-then head for the cooler)
3-transport to the cooler. 

Body heat will ruin that fine favor of good deer. 

Plus washing with water will speed up bacteria (not good)


----------



## dpoole (Nov 21, 2016)

Thad good going


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 21, 2016)

congrats sir, thats awesome.


----------



## Flint Arrow (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks people for your nice comments.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 30, 2016)

Man yea; good job!


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome!  That's Spirit of the Wild stuff right there


----------

